# Next Location for TTOC annual event ??



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Last weekend I was a PugFest 2004 at Prescott Hill ( http://www.prescott-hillclimb.com/index.html near Cheltenham). It's home of the Bugatti owners club and they've got a hill climb which anyone could use (Â£4 a run and you just had to sign your life away).

Try here for an onboard video and some photos. The hill is about 60sec long and not too fast (no way you'd get out over 3rd gear).

Video: http://www.martin.veryfast.co.uk/images ... e_mark.mpg (4.5mb)
Stills:
http://www.maxdracing.co.uk/110704.html

I thought it could be put into the hat for a future TTOC Annual Meet location.

Rhod


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

But it doesn't begin with "B" :lol: :wink: :roll:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

At the next committee mtg after the annual event we will be discussing future venues for the 2005 annual event... so all suggestions are welcome!


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

:wink: What about Billing Aquadrome Northants central location lots to do and see? :wink:


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Billing does have lots of car club visits but it is a bit like Butlins :? I went to the MG owners club and they have just had a Land Rover event.

I think the only thing going for it is its central and it begins with 'B' :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Brands Hatch


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Bahrain?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

*Birmingham* well it begins with a B [smiley=clown.gif]

Seriously though as a Southerner, how about up in the northern half of the land?


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Balmoral


----------



## Pipsqueak (Feb 18, 2004)

How about Donington?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Billingham ,I can sort everyone out with train tickets home after the cars dissappear :lol: or on a more serious try Bruntingthorpe


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I vote for somewhere in the Midlands, makes it easier for the Tartan Clan plus the North and North East and Wales. Plus for those from the South West the M5 makes it quick.
We lot from the SUNNY SOUTH get a cruise too ! 8)


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

The Drag Strip near Stratford on Avon (Long Marston?)

(Off Topic) This was the venue of my one and only motorsport event, an Auto Test in a Vauxhall Viva HC. Shortly afterward the engine said enough. Shortly after the new engine was fitted the gearbox went in sympathy as well....


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Drag strip ? ? ? ?










LOL this is scary ! (But maybe right up nuTTs street though  )


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

More like a Drag Queen. :lol: But kids won't be allowed in such an event. :wink:


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Actually Prescott may be a damn good venue - only small issue could be Hotel space, you'd prob need to stay in Cheltenham. I think they were building a Bugatti Museum there too.
Spent a lot of time up there at hill climbs a few years ago - and there also used to be a second hand car dealer about half way up and you had to drive up the hill to see his stock


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

How about this?
http://www.peckfortoncastle.sageweb.co.uk/aboutus.htm

I know it doesn't begin with *B* but it's next to Beeston Castle and that starts with a *B*


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

oooohhh and it's close enought to Oulton Park if we were to do two days!

(if non-TT's are allowed to share a track with TTs :? )


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> oooohhh and it's close enought to Oulton Park if we were to do two days!


Good thinking Paul 8) surely it must be Oulton *B*ark :lol:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> How about this?
> http://www.peckfortoncastle.sageweb.co.uk/aboutus.htm
> 
> I know it doesn't begin with *B* but it's next to Beeston Castle and that starts with a *B*


Nice place, but shame that it is so far in the North and most of the members live in the South.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

vlastan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > How about this?
> ...


Not all of them though 8)


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Even if they do, I think most have cars!


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Possibility?

www.gurstondown.org/


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

When thinking of possible places for the next event, can you post what facilities there are for partner or children, or those owners who don't want to drive their cars at the event...


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

vlastan said:


> Nice place, but shame that it is so far in the North and most of the members live in the South.


Good. That would make it fair for the northerners who had to travel a long way down in 2002 and this year


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > Nice place, but shame that it is so far in the North and most of the members live in the South.
> ...


But you know that life is not fair.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

clived said:


> When thinking of possible places for the next event, can you post what facilities there are for partner or children, or those owners who don't want to drive their cars at the event...


Clive,

have a look at these links for nearby attractions of Peckforton for all the family. Plenty to do 

http://www.tarporley.net/main/attractions.htm

http://www.bootsandpaws.co.uk/beeston.html


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

vlastan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > vlastan said:
> ...


Just a thought, but if we have it about as far from Ipswich as geographically possible, Nick might not come to the next one


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> Just a thought, but if we have it about as far from Ipswich as geographically possible, Nick might not come to the next one


Now that's a very evil thought, Tim :twisted: :wink:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Just a thought, but if we have it about as far from Ipswich as geographically possible, Nick might not come to the next one
> ...


I can't do this to you guys. I will be missed and you will be upset without me.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Mallaig is nice we could do laps to Skye out by ferry back by the bridge (slightly longer on the way back ,and its a long way from Ipswich and the M25 :lol:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> Mallaig is nice we could do laps to Skye out by ferry back by the bridge (slightly longer on the way back ,and its a long way from Ipswich and the M25 :lol:


Now you are getting silly. Shetland islands is a better option. :lol:

Anyway, I just found that there is a Mallaig (double l) in Philippines too.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

clived said:


> When thinking of possible places for the next event, can you post what facilities there are for partner or children, or those owners who don't want to drive their cars at the event...


Alton Towers??? 8)


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

digimeisTTer said:


> clived said:
> 
> 
> > When thinking of possible places for the next event, can you post what facilities there are for partner or children, or those owners who don't want to drive their cars at the event...
> ...


...and those that DO want to drive their cars! :wink:


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

TTotal said:


> Drag strip ? ? ? ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good Lord; That's is awful. Somewhere Central is important, IMHO. Too far either way and suddenly it becomes a bit of a nightmare for some people to get to.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

The question seems to be do you have it in the South to get high attendance or somewhere further north to be fair but which will result in lower attendance.

A tough one. :?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> The question seems to be do you have it in the South to get high attendance or somewhere further north to be fair but which will result in lower attendance.
> 
> A tough one. :?


... which *will*, or which *may* result in lower attendance??


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Guys and girls,

We are actively trying to come up with a list and the TTOC helpers + the committee are discussing this subject NOW and for the next few weeks... we will then shortlist and understand whether each venue can support EVERTHING that will make it a great event and push it further & better than Brooklands...

We have some initial thoughts, but rather than concentrate on venues of which we now have dozens of options... we need to concentrate on what the event and venue should offer... we can then mark each option against these and see which is the most suitable, etc... of course, we may find that the most suitable venue is only available on days that would be unacceptable, etc... such as the British Grand Prix or a Monday or November :wink: , etc


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

vlastan said:


> Now you are getting scilly. Shetland islands is a better option. :lol:


The damn Greek thinks the Scilly Isles are in Scotland :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > The question seems to be do you have it in the South to get high attendance or somewhere further north to be fair but which will result in lower attendance.
> ...


You're quite correct. :wink:

"May" is more appropriate as we'll only find out once it's happened.


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Following on with the " B " theme

after seeing Robquatt's pics.......

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=29207

This seems ideal........

http://www.bruntingthorpe.com/about.htm

Ian.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Can second the suggestion for Bruntingthorpe. AN excellent place for an event & excellent photo opps.

Slightly more South than North, but easy run down the M1 for those NE or Scotland.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I can confirm that Bruntingthorpe is the list that we are considering  but then again there are loads of others too 

We have to consider more than just whether it is a great track, etc...

Availability, cost, accommodation, other things to do, attractive for kids, spouses, etc

We are trying to come up with an answer and hopefully will be able to post more on the subject fairly soon... 

As I have said before, we have enough venues now... can we start to consider what the day & venue should offer the annual event?


----------

